# Switzerland Furka Pass/ winter motorail- pricing over 3.5t?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi

May need to travel from Andermatt over Furka pass in winter (towards Zermatt)

I understand that it involves a motorail shuttle and the pricing is for vans under 3.5t. 

Anyone know what how a MH over 3.5t (4.4t actually) would be categorised?

Anyone had any experience of this route in winter?

TIA, Ruth


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Probably not going to be much help but have just driven half of the Furka pass last week in a sports car. 

I noticed that the weight limits were getting lower the further we went into it from the Grimasel end, down from 34t to 18t & the route was getting more & more hairy!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks, sounds like fun, now you should try it in your RS!

Just answered my own question with an email reply from the bahnhof which translates roughly as...

_Good day

The 4.4t motor home costs sFr. 47.00.

Reservation is not mandatory but is better if you make one, you can make phone or by mail.

The Auto Train operates from Realp to the upper forest, and from the upper forest, you can again use the road.

Yours sincerely,
Realp station_

maybe someone else will find this useful

Cheers Ruth


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I love Andermatt and have stayed there a dozen times over the years, just had a look on the local webcams and they're all snowed up already.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I love Andermatt and have stayed there a dozen times over the years, just had a look on the local webcams and they're all snowed up already.


----------

